# Bujinkan Kata



## luigi_m_ (Apr 28, 2006)

Can someone tell me a web site which shows the basic Bujinkan Kata?


----------



## Kreth (Apr 28, 2006)

luigi_m_ said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me a web site which shows the basic Bujinkan Kata?


I don't know of one. there are sites that have descriptions of a few kata, but some of these are incorrect. I'm not aware of any site that has photo or video of the kihon happo, for example.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 28, 2006)

luigi_m_ said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me a web site which shows the basic Bujinkan Kata?


 
Your best bet is to order Soke's video or DVD, "Kobudo no Kihon".
That by far is the best and would give you a good look at some of
the Bujinkan kata!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Apr 28, 2006)

For a quick, non-instructional look: http://www.bujinkanadelaide.org.au/multimedia.htm


----------



## saru1968 (Apr 28, 2006)

luigi_m_ said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me a web site which shows the basic Bujinkan Kata?


 

I know this sounds really unhelpful but your better off asking your Instructor as he or she will have there own view on how the kata is read.

sorry to sound vague.

who do you train under in Kent?

Also generally kata is not posted online for good reason and its whats in the kata rather than the kata itself which is important.


if you do not have an instructor email me gary@wisemonkeydojo.co.uk and i will try to hook you up with a local Instructor.


----------

